# Modding Soft Keys from .PNG Files



## Asterdroid (Dec 20, 2011)

So I'm attempting to manually mod my soft keys with PNG files I found, rather than using a soft key package, and I'm having a hell of a time. Do they need to be a specific size?

I did it manually with this method: http://www.droid-life.com/2012/01/03/how-to-change-your-galaxy-nexus-soft-keys-to-customized-colors-or-versions/

I'm getting systemui crashes on reboot. Any ideas?


----------



## solongthemer (Jan 17, 2012)

What are your steps from beginning to end?
Nvm.. I read the link.. sorry
That should work in theory however 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Asterdroid (Dec 20, 2011)

Maybe the size is off. Do the icons need to be a specific size or will they auto-resize?


----------



## PacerguyDon (Aug 17, 2011)

The few times that I have swapped out my soft keys I have always made sure and resize the new one to whatever size the original soft key was that I was replacing, as well as make sure the name was the same.
This has always worked well.
Check your sizes and see if they are different.


----------



## Asterdroid (Dec 20, 2011)

Had the names right, but the sizes were different. Testing that now.


----------



## Asterdroid (Dec 20, 2011)

Still getting systemui crashes.....


----------



## Artimis (Dec 25, 2011)

I had a hard time doing simple replacement using the method posted as well as using 7zip from a PC. Even with the right image sizes and names, systemUI would force close and no status bar or soft keys would show.

I ended up using zipthemer and that fixed all my problems. Awesome program!

You just create a zip with your images a-la-metamorph style and zipthemer will create a flash able .zip file merging your images with your ROM's apks. The program has a help section to take you to their site which describes how to create your own theme if you've never done it before. I found it easy enough to use and not looking back.


----------



## MikereDD (Jun 6, 2011)

Artimis said:


> I had a hard time doing simple replacement using the method posted as well as using 7zip from a PC. Even with the right image sizes and names, systemUI would force close and no status bar or soft keys would show.
> 
> I ended up using zipthemer and that fixed all my problems. Awesome program!
> 
> You just create a zip with your images a-la-metamorph style and zipthemer will create a flash able .zip file merging your images with your ROM's apks. The program has a help section to take you to their site which describes how to create your own theme if you've never done it before. I found it easy enough to use and not looking back.


Are you unzip'n or just open as archive?
That's why I love CLI
7z a SystemUI.apk res/drawable-xhdpi/*

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kevincat3556 (Mar 26, 2012)

I know nothing About theming but are you using any compression? Try putting the files in without any compression

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MikereDD (Jun 6, 2011)

kevincat3556 said:


> I know nothing About theming but are you using any compression? Try putting the files in without any compression
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


On windoors you need only to right click apk and open as archive navigate to folder and drop in icons. Close window
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Asterdroid (Dec 20, 2011)

MikereDD said:


> On windoors you need only to right click apk and open as archive navigate to folder and drop in icons. Close window
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


That is exactly what I did. Opened the systemui.apk file as archive in 7zip, dropped the new icons in (after renaming them of course) and closed the window. Then I replaced the file in RootExplorer and changed permissions to rw-r-r-. SystemUI started crashing immediately when I restarted. The PNGs were 200x200, 160x160, then 96x96. None of the above .png sizes worked. Also, I'm only replacing the stock icons. Back, Home, Recent. Nothing extra.

I have no idea how to create the XML file for Zip Themer, so that's out.


----------



## Artimis (Dec 25, 2011)

MikereDD said:


> Are you unzip'n or just open as archive?
> That's why I love CLI
> 7z a SystemUI.apk res/drawable-xhdpi/*
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Just opening as archive and dropping in. I use to use this technique all the time in the GB days with no issue but the only thing I can think of is that maybe JB uses signed system apks now.

I know that zipthemer will sign the resulting apk in the zip file it creates. As I said, now that I found that wonderful tool, it has solved all my issues and makes the process extremely easy (and you can share your resulting soft key mods for your ROM easily with others).


----------



## Asterdroid (Dec 20, 2011)

I'd love to use it, but I don't know how to create the theme XML file required for ZipThemer.


----------



## Artimis (Dec 25, 2011)

Asterdroid said:


> I have no idea how to create the XML file for Zip Themer, so that's out.


It's ridiculously easy....if you are only modding SystemUI, use this: 

```
<br />
<?xml version="1.0"?><br />
<br />
<themename>name_of_folder_for_theme</themename><br />
<themeversion>1.0</themeversion><br />
<screenshot></screenshot><br />
<author>Your name here</author><br />
<phone>Galaxy Nexus</phone><br />
<rom>JellyBean</rom><br />
<themedescription>My Softkeys</themedescription><br />
<br />
<item>SystemUI.apk</item><br />
<path>/system/app/</path><br />
<description></description><br />
<br />
```
Paste into notepad and save as XML (same name as your theme)


----------



## Asterdroid (Dec 20, 2011)

Oh damn ok. I just saw the "coming soon" on their website and assumed it would be complicated. Alright going to try ZipThemer and report back...


----------



## Asterdroid (Dec 20, 2011)

When I try to load the theme I get a "only one root element allowed" error.


----------



## Asterdroid (Dec 20, 2011)

Seemed to fix that error, but now I've moved on to "processing instructions must not start with xml"


----------



## amathophobia (Dec 1, 2011)

From all that I have read you need to keep the pngs the same size of the ones that you're replacing when using the drag and drop method.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Asterdroid (Dec 20, 2011)

Makes sense. That was probably my issue. I finally got the naming format right for zip themer. Flashed the zip and rebooting now. Crossing my fingers that this works.


----------



## Asterdroid (Dec 20, 2011)

Neat. My icons are the same as before.... Going to try one more thing before I give up on this.


----------



## Asterdroid (Dec 20, 2011)

Alright. Well, I tried the exact same file size and that didn't work either. I even downloaded a theme for my ROM and replaced the png files with files of identical size and that didn't work. Good times.


----------



## Asterdroid (Dec 20, 2011)

Well, I just discovered something very interesting that might be the cause of my problems. I had originally backed up my SystemUI.apk file so instead of doing a nandroid restore, I just copied the file to my system/app folder in RootExplorer, then changed the permissions and rebooted. Well, wouldn't you know, even with the stock icons, it's still causing systemui crashes.

Does that mean the app needs to be signed after making changes? How would I do that?


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

I usually just pull a fresh copy of the desired apk out of the actual ROM I'm using. Just download the ROM and unzip it then drop your files and make a flashable zip real quick.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Asterdroid (Dec 20, 2011)

Now we're getting into the realm of stuff I have no clue how to do


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

Asterdroid said:


> Now we're getting into the realm of stuff I have no clue how to do


Just take a look at this guide. It will tell you where to drop your modified apk and he has provided a blank CWM zip for you to use.

http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/top...ystem images using 7zip for the noob/beginner

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

I've noticed that JB does not like it when you use root explorer to drop apk's into the system/app folder. It causes all kinds of problems, and missing apps upon restart.

You should try moving your apk into a flashable zip, and flash from recovery.


----------



## Asterdroid (Dec 20, 2011)

Alright, it's done. Rebooting now. I cleared Dalvik just to be safe.


----------



## Asterdroid (Dec 20, 2011)

Sweet crap on a stick it worked! Thanks guys! Alright I gotta share a screen shot since this took so bloody long... I need to change the black background to something lighter, but still, you get the idea.


----------



## Asterdroid (Dec 20, 2011)

So... how much of a pain in the ass is it to mod the color of the navbar on a windows machine? Haven't found much out there for instructions.


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

Asterdroid said:


> So... how much of a pain in the ass is it to mod the color of the navbar on a windows machine? Haven't found much out there for instructions.


Its an XML edit so you'll need to decompile the apk.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Asterdroid (Dec 20, 2011)

Yeah, I figured as much. I'll have to pass on that for now. If anyone wants to volunteer to theme a XenonHD 3.0 SystemUI.apk navbar to match the gray at the very bottom of my wallpaper seen above, I'd be happy to donate to the cause.


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

Asterdroid said:


> Yeah, I figured as much. I'll have to pass on that for now. If anyone wants to volunteer to theme a XenonHD 3.0 SystemUI.apk navbar to match the gray at the very bottom of my wallpaper seen above, I'd be happy to donate to the cause.


I don't want to download the entire rom, but if you upload you systemUI.apk, I can mod it for you.


----------



## Asterdroid (Dec 20, 2011)

Thank you kind sir. Here's the link: https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B3ZCAC2rCf1jNkZCamxMcWtnMGs


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

Asterdroid said:


> Thank you kind sir. Here's the link: https://docs.google....NkZCamxMcWtnMGs


I tried to get the color as close to your screen shot as possible.

Flash this in recovery.

http://db.tt/gelnBkSc


----------



## Asterdroid (Dec 20, 2011)

Edit: Disregard. I sent you a PM.


----------

